# Is It Possible To Keep Jellyfish ?



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Im just curious, has anyone ever kept a jellyfish ?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

short answer is yes. it is possible. but require specialist care, specialist tank setup and someone with a good understanding of their care and experience in saltwater

here is a thread about keeping jellies made a few months back. some good responses in here. 
CLICK


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for the info


----------

